

Introducing Amazon Echo - jwallaceparker
http://www.amazon.com/oc/echo/ref_=ods_dp_ae

======
vessenes
Speaking of the Panopticon singularity, please buy four of these in order to
bring it about more quickly. Thank you.

------
umrashrf
They should have named it Alexa.

~~~
danhou
I imagine they'll want to preserve the option to port Alexa to other hardware
platforms.

